# Postmates First Day



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

So I started Postmates today. I only stayed online just enough to get my feet wet so I only got one delivery. The funny thing was that I was in the mall parking lot waiting when the order came in. The order was for a restaurant at the mall so travel time to the restaurant was just walking from the parking lot to the food court. Then the delivery itself was not that bad except the customer transposed the last two digits of his house number. He said he just moved in and he was just getting used to the address. I saw him coming out and waving at me so I crossed the street and delivered to him. It was not so bad at all. Since it was prepaid, I did not use my PEX card. Still waiting to use that. I will probably work more on it tomorrow if I do not have an Amazon Flex block. Let's see how this works out.


----------



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> So I started Postmates today. I only stayed online just enough to get my feet wet so I only got one delivery. The funny thing was that I was in the mall parking lot waiting when the order came in. The order was for a restaurant at the mall so travel time to the restaurant was just walking from the parking lot to the food court. Then the delivery itself was not that bad except the customer transposed the last two digits of his house number. He said he just moved in and he was just getting used to the address. I saw him coming out and waving at me so I crossed the street and delivered to him. It was not so bad at all. Since it was prepaid, I did not use my PEX card. Still waiting to use that. I will probably work more on it tomorrow if I do not have an Amazon Flex block. Let's see how this works out.


How far was your house to mall? I hear PM only pays restaurant to delivery. Was the pay fair? I've been thinking about doing PM too


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Xgmoney666x said:


> How far was your house to mall? I hear PM only pays restaurant to delivery. Was the pay fair? I've been thinking about doing PM too


I only live a few miles away. You get paid from restaurant to delivery along with waiting time from the time you place the order until you receive it. Sometimes it is already placed and ready when you get there.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been meaning to give it a shot. I have the bag and prepaid card. I'm all set. I'm just concerned about the learning curve. Guess there's no way to know unless I try!


----------

